# flourish excel



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got a bottle of it, and I'm wondering if there are any other ferts I should use as well?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Excel isn't quite a fertilizer in the sense you're thinking (or rather, it is, but it really serves about the same function as CO2.. it gives the plants carbon). Dosing just excel will help promote a rate of growth that depletes available nutrients more quickly than without it - you'll find that without supplementation, the plants start showing deficiencies fairly quickly. Make sure the plants have a full range of nutrients available through either the substrate or water column (or both) and replenish those regularly with ferts (either root tabs or liquid additives).

I'd say at a minimum, use flourish comprehensive along with the excel and you'll probably be okay with the lower and low-medium light plants, but in a higher light setup make sure to have a full range of macro and micro ferts available to supplement as needed for the particular species you're keeping.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Flourish excel contains no fertilizers. You should use excel for the occasional dosing to help plants absorb nutrients. Asuka pretty much covered it. Remember not to overdose 3x the regular dose; it could be a bit lethal; just be cautious. The other uses for excel is the eradication of black beard algae and hair algae.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kingken,

+1 for asukawashere! You may also want to do a little reading of the "Stickys" at the beginning of the "Fertilizing" sub-forum. There is some good information there.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok so I picked up some root tabs today and put them in my substrate, is there any other seachem stuff I really need?


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

What kinds of plants do you have? Like others have said, Flourish Excel is kind of a 'kicker', or CO2 substitute to get plants to utilize the nutrients in the water at a quicker rate.
If you have plants that feed by the roots and you are adding substrate tablets, you might not need other stuff.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I personaly haven't looked in to dry fertz. but i heard that is the way to go, and people have told me excel is c02 in a bottle with distilled water and is basicly hyderglesride(spelling?) and that there is a medical disinfectant that has the same stuff in it, and I've hear of people using it. but not sure i would want to put medical disinfectant in to my aquarium.


----------



## tonyhny (Apr 26, 2010)

I would be cautious of putting the root tabs or any fertilizer until you can balance out the carbon source.... If the plants dont take up the fertilizers, your algae would. 
Excel does help with growing some plants but not all. I've used it and it is harmful to my moss.


----------

